# Suggest a Hap/Peacock Mix Please?



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

If you have a hap and peacock mix in your tank, please please please, share your stocking list. I want to see what works for others and then do a little research. Planning a 125 gallon in the future and definatley want all haps, all peacocks, or a hap and peacock mix. Prefferably the mix :thumb:


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i keep a mix in my 55 so a 125 would give you great options

i have 
1 male benga peacock
1 male swallowtail peacock
1 male flametail
1 male taiwan reef
1 male placidochromis electra (check spelling on that one)
1 female borleyi red fin

and one mbuna male yellow lab
one victorian male sp 44 red tail


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

> If you have a hap and peacock mix in your tank, please please please, share your stocking list. I want to see what works for others and then do a little research. Planning a 125 gallon in the future and definatley want all haps, all peacocks, or a hap and peacock mix. Prefferably the mix :thumb:


Are you looking all male or breeding groups?

Click on my tanks button for my All Male Hap/Peacock stocking.

Good Luck.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

For an all male peacock/hap tank (based on my personal experience)

Haps:

Taiwan Reef (regular and albino)
Red Empress
Mloto Ivory head
Otopharnyx lithobates

Peacocks:

Rudy/german red
Yellow jake
Eureka Red
Sunshine
Flametail
Swallowtail
Bi-color
Red shoulder
Sulfurhead

Cats:

S. multipunctatus (in a 125, I'd go with 6-7 and love everyone minute of it!)


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh, and you could also do a group of p. acei and a group of labs, too. (gender irrelevent)


----------



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

I def. want to do all male. I'd want to have at least one Nimmbochromis venustus, so all the other fish have to be on the larger end because of it. I noticed that most peacocks are around five or six inches, maxing out (as far as I've seen) at 7 inches, which I'm not sure would be large enough to avoid the venustus' mouth. Haps seem to come larger, so I'm leaning towards and all male hap tank.

I've been checking to see what haps are available through male order because the closest fish store around here carries mostly Tangs, which I already have some of. Glancing through the profiles I have a tenative list of fish that interest me:

Copadichromis azureus Mbenji
Copadichromis borleyi "Red Fin'
Copadichromis sp. Virginalis Gold Nkanda
Copadichromis trewavasae (Fireline Mloto)

Nibochromis venustus

Placidochromis milomo
Placidochromis sp. Phenochilus Tanzania

Protomelas sp. Johnstoni Solo
Protomelas sp. Spilonotus Tanzania 
Protomelas sp. Steveni Imperial
Protomelas sp. Steveni Taiwan
Protomelas taeniolatus Super Red Empress


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

> I def. want to do all male. I'd want to have at least one Nimmbochromis venustus, so all the other fish have to be on the larger end because of it. I noticed that most peacocks are around five or six inches, maxing out (as far as I've seen) at 7 inches, which I'm not sure would be large enough to avoid the venustus' mouth. Haps seem to come larger, so I'm leaning towards and all male hap tank.


Most peacocks will be just fine with a N. venustus - I would avoid some of the more timid 4in peacocks other than that it is a complete non-issue.

BTW - all peacocks are the haps in the lake from the genus Aulonocara, just like all terriers are dogs; all peacocks are haps.

Anything over 2in will not get eaten.


----------



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

okay cool thanks. It didn't seem like they could eat something that big, but then again I've never had a tank large enough to house a 10 inch fish lol. :thumb:


----------



## UMphreak (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi, I have an all male Peacock/Hap tank and mine is also a 125. 
This is what I have in it right now with no problems right now.

1-Aulonocara "German Red"
1-"OB Peacock Hybrid"
1-Aulonocara jacobfreibergi
1-Aulonocara stuartgranti (Ngara)
1-Copadichromis borleyi (Kadango)
1-Dimidiochromis compressiceps 
1-Fossorochromis rostratus 
1-Nimbochromis venustus 
1-Otopharynx lithobates (removed for the time being)
1-Placidochromis phenochilus 
1-Protomelas taeniolatus
1-Sciaenochromis fryeri 
6-Synodontis petricola
1-Synodontis Eupterus 
1-Bristlenose Pleco

This is what I have growing out to put in the 125

Buccochromis nototaenia 
Nimbochromis livingstonii 
Nimbochromis polystigma 
Placidochromis electra 
Placidochromis sp. "Johnstoni Solo" 
Placidochromis milomo 
Tramitichromis intermedius 
Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri"


----------



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

Here is my tentative list...I've tried to make sure they look different enough.

Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Otter Point
Aulonocara sp. Lwanda
Copadichromis trewavasae
Copadichromis sp. 'Flavimanus Lundu'
Exochromis anagenys
Nimbochromis venustus
Placidochromis milomo
Placidochromis sp. Phenochilus Tanzania
Placidochromis sp. Jalo
Protemelas sp. Steveni Taiwan Higga Reef
Protemelas taeniolatus "Red Empress"
Tramitichromis intermedius or Otopharynx tetrastigma
Misc. Plecos and Catfish

UMPhreak thanks for the post - It's nice to see some of the fish I was thinking about are doing well in your tank with no aggression. I had originally thought about D. compressceps, but I found out it is also known as the Malawi Eye biter. From what I've read it happens with some, and others not at all. Really nice looking fish anyways though.


----------



## UMphreak (Feb 27, 2006)

I havent had any "Eye biting" situations. Actually he is more mellow than some of my peacocks. Good luck an have fun stocking your tank. Some of the fish you have on your list are slow to mature. Just be patient with them.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i don't know why it's called the eye biter, it's listed as a pretty docile fish compared to others, but it does usually prey on fry so obviously it would be good to make sure it has meat to eat if you get one, my plan to to get some mating haps and an eye biter that way he gets some natural food and try to mimic the habitat as much as possible


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

check out my vid in sig. Stocklist on youtube page.


----------



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

UMphreak - which fish are slow to mature? Got me all curious now


----------



## UMphreak (Feb 27, 2006)

Protemelas sp. Steveni Taiwan Higga Reef 
Placidochromis sp. Phenochilus Tanzania 
Tramitichromis intermedius

These are the ones I think are slow to mature. My pheno is almost 2 years old and still isnt full grown and not showing full speckles yet. My tramitichromis are over a year old and seem to be growing pretty slow in relation to all my other fish.


----------

